# Friday night pics.



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

..............


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

.............


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

What happens next?

Those are like those big batons they fight with on american gladiators right? They need one more....

Who wins?


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

lol nice...if you made that you have wayy to much free time


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

lol lets see them do the mtn dew can into a piece trick in under 30 secs with just a needle! by the way, im not gonna post a slide show for it lol. pretty good to roll it in just 1 paper, we dont mix it up here though -hail to turtle


----------



## HARDTAIL(NEW PK) (Jan 22, 2004)

*wow*

that is one of the funniest things i have ever seen on here.

but why are you putting a filter on there? also tobacco, are you from the UK?


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

waiiiiiiittttt, that green stuff...........well, funny never the less


----------



## McGRP01 (Jan 2, 2003)

That rules. Thanks.


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

ohh god that's funny man. LOL GOod job.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

That was hilarious...reminded me of some cartoons when I was young...but you should never ruin the green with some nasty cancer causing tobacco...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

irieness said:


> That was hilarious...reminded me of some cartoons when I was young...but you should never ruin the green with some nasty cancer causing tobacco...


Mix rips get you ****ed up! *ahem* They can also kill you, and are extremely addicting.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

dude, bowls are so much better than blunts...  

"IDIOT"


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Nice job VIA. 
That fumazi is from S. America, right?

Friday at my house...............


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

*Oh Lord....*

See what drugs will lead to.... First it takes control of your life, then you kill people...


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Oh my god, that made my night


----------



## rockymt21 (Dec 19, 2004)

BUMP FOR THE BEST MOTHER FYCKING POST EVER.

E-TOKING

Dan


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Via,

I always figured you were just ignorant, and uneducated, now I think you are a moron too. There are a lot of young and impressionalble kids on this forum. Although I do appreciate your creativity with your toy collection, keep the weed to yourself and you loady friends. No seas un pinche imbecil!


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> Via,
> 
> I always figured you were just ignorant, and uneducated, now I think you are a moron too. There are a lot of young and impressionalble kids on this forum. Although I do appreciate your creativity with your toy collection, keep the weed to yourself and you loady friends. No seas un pinche imbecil!


  
Chingon,

Don't know what to say after that much love...
But as we say in Argentina : 'andate a la concha de tu madre' ...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Nice job VIA.
> That fumazi is from S. America, right?
> 
> Friday at my house...............


bad bad bad......think what the kids will be thinking


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> Via,
> 
> I always figured you were just ignorant, and uneducated, now I think you are a moron too. There are a lot of young and impressionalble kids on this forum. Although I do appreciate your creativity with your toy collection, keep the weed to yourself and you loady friends. No seas un pinche imbecil!


true via, funny in an adult way but responsibilty goes a long way....be a leader and positive roll model


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

u r just as liable for your impression on people for telling some 1 to mind them selves. a revolution inside of a revolution, u become what u hate when u r a critic. lol never mind any of that crap i been reading tale of 2 cities but i will show the best pic ever lol

now thats creative art


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> true via, funny in an adult way but responsibilty goes a long way....be a leader and positive roll model


Those poor Lego men. Think, in a few monthes they'll be moving on up. Next they'll be rippin monster line of cane. Then they'll be bootin' black tar heroin and missing all their teeth.

How about some MTB content....hunh

EDIT.....and quit wasting those goods on pop-cans and with tobacco.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Beau said:


> Those poor Lego men. Think, in a few monthes they'll be moving on up. Next they'll be rippin monster line of cane. Then they'll be bootin' black tar heroin and missing all their teeth.
> 
> How about some MTB content....hunh
> 
> EDIT.....and quit wasting those goods on pop-cans and with tobacco.


Like always... every start nice and then all the haters have to ruin it....
And let me put something clear... I don't even smoke cigarrettes...never a single one.
Thos toys are funny and don't gonna make you go and buy drogs .
So haters ... stop being so retared stupid and have funn like the rest...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

next................................


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

I didn't know that my typing on here required me to be a role model....now go monitor your hall....


and SMT...way to be a follower...if you want to be a role model try being a leader....


edit: if your kid if messed up...don't blame it on other people...that's your job as a parent...


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

delete


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

VIA said:


> Like always... every start nice and then all the haters have to ruin it....
> And let me put something clear... I don't even smoke cigarrettes...never a single one.
> Thos toys are funny and don't gonna make you go and buy drogs .
> So haters ... stop being so retared stupid and have funn like the rest...


Not hating, and mary isn't a drug as far as I'm concerned....but here in the US, 
it's I-L-L-E-G-A-L !!!!! Now I think it should be legal too, but I don't go posting crap about what I do in private. You're a grown man, act like it.

Save these posts for pinkbike.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Beau said:


> Not hating, and mary isn't a drug as far as I'm concerned....but here in the US,
> it's I-L-L-E-G-A-L !!!!! Now I think it should be legal too, but I don't go posting crap about what I do in private. You're a grown man, act like it.
> 
> Save these posts for pinkbike.


w/e man.... if you wanna keep being an stupid retared hater is your business..  
peace.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hmmmm.............. elavator music in the background.....


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> hmmmm.............. elavator music in the background.....


that was funny....


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

VIA said:


> w/e man.... if you wanna keep being an stupid retared hater is your business..
> peace.


For being a smoker, you sure are rude.

retared = retard, and I would be "a stupid retarded hater"


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Bithit boy.....not only are you a loser, but a poor one at that....


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

Beau said:


> For being a smoker, you sure are rude.
> 
> retared = retard, and I would be "a stupid retarded hater"


Im 99.999999% sure those aren't VIA's pics, he just posted them. He already said he didnt smoke....


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

does it really even matter? alot of people r in a good deal of pain and this is 1 of the few ways they can find relief. and truly, if you have never tried it, dont be saying to much about people who do it. we all love biking in the end


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Zach,

You disappoint man. There is a time and a place, and this ain't it. Do what you like in the comfort of your own home or trailer, but don't propagate that crap on this board. That's all we're saying. With your statement, you just became the biggest conformist I know. All your friends do it, so I guess you couldn't handle the pressure! LOL.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*That depends on the State.*



Beau said:


> Not hating, and mary isn't a drug as far as I'm concerned....but here in the US,
> it's I-L-L-E-G-A-L !!!!! Now I think it should be legal too, but I don't go posting crap about what I do in private. You're a grown man, act like it.
> 
> Save these posts for pinkbike.


Up here in Alaska, we have different laws reguarding the green. (If you choose to) you can posess up to 4oz within your own home, for personal use.

That being said, I thing we all share some resposibility for our actons, including our posts here.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry Holmes, but one day you will learn. This post has nothing to do with the dangers of Weed or guns. It has to do with responsibility. I'm surprised you missed the mark. Obviously you do care about what I think, or you wouldn't keep trying to defend your schoolboy logic.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

becareful dude, guns dont kill people, people kill people. I have the right to own a gun, the people who own guns and then r careless with keeping them in a safe place ruin it for the rest. yes it is terrible to see people being shot, but do u think getting rid of guns will stop voilence? no sir. it isnt the guns fault some 1 was shot. i think our govt has alot of ****ed up people running it, and thats why so much **** happens. weed has alot of potential, if is legalized, it could provide a huge taxing market, it would be clean stuff so no 1 would be lacing it, it could solve alot of problems. it is part of our society like alot of things we dont like, but hey, what can u and i do about it? Jack ****!


----------



## ADDICT (May 27, 2004)

Via, funny post Bra. Made me laugh out loud. Thanks I needed that. For all the haters, you have kids now a days that know computers and all the tricks needed to enter all the porn sites and all the other twisted sites. If they want to see bad things it's all over the net.Besides alchohol is way worse than a little green plant. And yes I know that alchohol is legal and pot is illegal. Do you people know why Cannabis is illegal? You might be surprised why it's illegal.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

VIA said:


> Like always... every start nice and then all the haters have to ruin it....
> And let me put something clear... I don't even smoke cigarrettes...never a single one.
> Thos toys are funny and don't gonna make you go and buy drogs .
> So haters ... stop being so retared stupid and have funn like the rest...


Ignorant and uneducated....

.....is there a term for English abuse? I love his posts.

Gotta go and buy some drogs now...........


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

best thread EVER!!!!!!!!!11one


----------



## Morda (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey, I understand that some of you might hate immigrants and ****. Thats cool, cuz I hate most of them as well.

For someone to went to school and college in his own county and come here some 7 years ago, he still speaks and writes pretty good in English. You are just moved onto his spelling and grammar, because you have nothing else to say.

At the same time, he is an awesome guy. You gotta know him to man. If not for him, I would never go for some big ****. (Thanks for Bethpage, Juanjo).

As for the pictures. Yes, there can be wrong in somebody's eyes, but its not against the rules. Otherwise, I think this thread would be locked or deleted, right? I hate to break this to you, but kids find out about drugs from their friends at age of like 12, at least my little brother did when he had no intention to do so. Drugs is something that is talked about on TV everyday. Do you limit your kids not to watch rated-R movies? I'm sure that there are 2 people here that actually do it. Its the deal with internet man, we all know the risks.

He is not ignorant at all. You are deadly mistaken. Some people love to flame people online, because there are no consequences. Feel like an "Internet Tough Guy"? Go on Pinkbike and try to flame someone( instead of telling people to go there), they seemed to love people like you there, the ones that promote an already huge site such as their's.

You take this **** way to seriously, devide your real life from boards. When you see someone on the street j-walking, you come up to him/her and say that its wrong and against the law. That person is as bad for your kid as this thread.

Im sure that there are no 10 year-olds here, if there are, they shouldnt be here.

Via, you should edit the name of the thread and put some kind of warning there. Other than that, I dont think there is anything wrong with this thread, and there seems to be a lot of people who share my opinion.

Oh, e_o> Man, get a girl - so much stress goes away as soon as you get one._


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> via, don't listen to the haters. i'll smoke one for them and there kids right now. what kills more people, guns or weed? i personaly grew up and have seen kids pick up guns and kill other kids cause daddy thought guns were cool. on the realz. go preach about bein a role model else where. everybody has a right to their own beliefs. think for yourself. i'll smoke weed till the day i die.


sound of Bad boys watcha gonna do.....and Zach running


----------



## mtbcyclist (Jan 23, 2004)

Dammmmm..... I about crapped my drawers cause I laughed so hard. That is one of the funniest things I have seen on this forum..


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

So if I like hardcore porn, shall I post some of that too? Hell, everyone looks at it, you know you all like it. But as soon as I post it, I'm sure a bunch of you would get offended. 

Some things belong in private. Keep that stuff to yourself. I'm sure there are all kinds of people here that do a variety of drugs, but you don't see them posting stupid shizz about it.

Zach, you go big, you smoke heavy....but come on dude.


----------



## potatohead (Sep 1, 2004)

Rocky Mountain promotes the blazing of of chron. If they didn't their bikes wouldn't make such great tubes!


----------



## Gnar (Jan 27, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> dude, bowls are so much better than blunts...
> 
> "IDIOT"


You are gay!


----------



## Morda (Jan 25, 2005)

Beau said:


> So if I like hardcore porn, shall I post some of that too? Hell, everyone looks at it, you know you all like it. But as soon as I post it, I'm sure a bunch of you would get offended.
> 
> Some things belong in private. Keep that stuff to yourself. I'm sure there are all kinds of people here that do a variety of drugs, but you don't see them posting stupid shizz about it.
> 
> Zach, you go big, you smoke heavy....but come on dude.


Dude, its two different things ... you cant post any sexual content on more than 50% of all forums.

Thats the reason I said that its not against the rules, as far as I can tell.

I dont mean to be an *******. I'm not sitting here grinding my teeth trying to get you back. There is no negativety there at all.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

what all the haters dont know is the lego men got glacoma


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

Melt said:


> what all the haters dont know is the lego men got glacoma


Go pose somewhere else


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

zachdank said:


> smoking weed and riding go hand in hand to me.


Indeed they do.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

Beau said:


> Go pose somewhere else


Whos posing? I saw a funny thread so i posted in it a few times. Nothin wrong with that. And if you are calling into question my ability to DH, come to nor cal and lets run downieville.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

El Chingon said:


> Via,
> 
> I always figured you were just ignorant, and uneducated, now I think you are a moron too. There are a lot of young and impressionalble kids on this forum. Although I do appreciate your creativity with your toy collection, keep the weed to yourself and you loady friends. No seas un pinche imbecil!


This coming from a guy that posts a pic of himself, holding a gun, while he has the gun pointed at his kid taking the picture. Personally, I don't have a problem with either of your guys' picture, they're both meant to be comical. But, if you're going to jump on someone for posting something that you feel is an irresponsible picture, try not to be a hypocrite. Your ideas will be much more effective when you lead by example.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

props to MTBR mods so far .... check out what happened when i cross posted this somewhere else (a link to mtbr, didnt try to claim it as my own)


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Man... I can't belive that all this sh!t is out of this toys and a thread titled 'FRIDAY NIGHT PICS.' 


You are a BIG hypocrite if you say that this toys offend you or are sending a bad message.

NOW... take another look and tell me that is no fun....!!, even for you ... fvcking hater...


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> dude, bowls are so much better than blunts...
> 
> "IDIOT"


dont you know a spliff when you see one?

for future refrance,

Spliff:








Blunt:


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> Sorry Holmes, but one day you will learn. This post has nothing to do with the dangers of Weed or guns. It has to do with responsibility. I'm surprised you missed the mark. Obviously you do care about what I think, or you wouldn't keep trying to defend your schoolboy logic.


what does smoking weed have to do with lack of responsibility? You're committing a falacy in trying to imply that the two are some how directly related. they're not.

If we go by your definitions of irresponsibility, then you'll have to tack up, smoking cigarettes, drinking alcohol, playing with guns, watching R rated movies, I mean come on.... Give me a break.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

bighitboy said:


> does it really even matter? alot of people r in a good deal of pain and this is 1 of the few ways they can find relief.


Oh boy.......

Snenario 1:

Person 1: (Operating a Chainsaw): Buuuuzzzzzzzzzzz............Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!

Person 2: WTF happened? Oh my Gawd!

Person 1: I cut my arm off! I cut my arm off! I cut my arm off! Ahhhhhhhhaafhhhhhhhh!

Person 2: Here. (wrapping stump in t-shirt) Lie down. (Spark) Smoke this while I get help.

Person 1: (Puff puff puff- Puff the Magic Dragon fades in.....) Ah! That's better. Ha ha ha, hey my arm is off. He he he..... my arm is off. Ah ha ha ha ha ha ha my arm is off......AH HAHA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA MY ARM IS OFF!

(Whoo whoo whoo.....Ambulance pulls up)
Paramedic: I see you've put a tornicate on the stump.

Person 2: Yes.

Paramedic: Did you administer marijuana?

Person 2: Yes.

Paramedic: Fine job son. This man may have never lived thru the pain of that injury!

Person 1: AH HAHA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA MY ARM IS OFF! AH HAHA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA MY ARM IS OFF! AH HAHA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA MY ARM IS OFF! AH HAHA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA MY ARM IS OFF! AH HAHA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA MY ARM IS OFF!

......Get real.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

bighitboy said:


> does it really even matter? alot of people r in a good deal of pain and this is 1 of the few ways they can find relief.


Snenario 2:

At the office water cooler..............

Phil: What's wrong Joe? You look a little under the weather?

Joe: This migraine headache has really put a damper on my day!

Phil: Have you taken anything for it?

Joe: I have this prescription from my doctor, but it just doesn't seem to work!

Phil: Here try this.

Joe: Hey, is that.....................MARIJUANA?

Phil: Why, yes it is Joe. Did you know 9 out of 10 Rastafarian hippies recommend marijuana for pain relieve over prescription drugs?

Joe: Really. Lemme try it......(spark puff puff puff........ Ina-Gada-Davida fades in..........).(Exhale.........) Hey! You're right! I feel better already........WOW! My headache is gone! I feel like a million bucks! Thanks Phil. Marijuana really works. Well.........gotta get back to work now. See ya Phil!

.................Ina-Gada-Davida honey, Don'tcha know that I love you..............

.............Get real hippy! People smoke pot to get high whether they're in pain or not.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Prechrysler, I think you are the only one who didn't catch the sarcasm in the post about my daughter taking that picture of me. Are you really that slow? I took that with a timer. Thanks for the laugh! The whole problem with this post, is that now young dudes like BJ, and The Sherpa are going to think that smoking weed is cool, and you have to toke to throw down. They are exposed to enough of that crap at school, no need to hit them with it on this board too.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

VIA said:


> Man... I can't belive that all this sh!t is out of this toys and a thread titled 'FRIDAY NIGHT PICS.'
> 
> You are a BIG hypocrite if you say that this toys offend you or are sending a bad message.
> 
> NOW... take another look and tell me that is no fun....!!, even for you ... fvcking hater...


That doesn't even make sense... 
The first part may be funny, but I don't understand the point of your post above...?


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> Hey Prechrysler, I think you are the only one who didn't catch the sarcasm in the post about my daughter taking that picture of me. Are you really that slow? I took that with a timer. Thanks for the laugh! The whole problem with this post, is that now young dudes like BJ, and The Sherpa are going to think that smoking weed is cool, and you have to toke to throw down. They are exposed to enough of that crap at school, no need to hit them with it on this board too.


Better than them thinking it's cool to drink...alcohol and guns kill...HERB does not...and just cuz some rippers on here like to puff the herb...doesn't mean they'd peer pressure you into smoking...some of them smoke while they ride some don't...doesn't mean they don't think it's cool if you don't...

and if I was a mother...I'd be pissed at all your stupid gun posts...you and your pics try to give off a message to kids that "guns are cool"...well my friend....guns kill and weed doesn't...and you can say people with guns kill...yeah that's true...but if there were no people with guns, then they wouldn't kill...so take your HIPPOCRITICAL BS somewhere else...and like other people have already said...quit posting your pics of guns or keep your ignorant thoughts to yourself...


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Not very clever are you Irie? Not a single original idea in your post. The green is getting to you.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> i live in cali. they don't chase weed smokers here bra. come on, i would think you would know that since you live here. they have bigger fish to fry.


oh and you are a real big Fish  just trying to make this sitiuation light. People have different opionions....next thread please

NEXT


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Melt said:


> Whos posing? I saw a funny thread so i posted in it a few times. Nothin wrong with that. And if you are calling into question my ability to DH, come to nor cal and lets run downieville.


I will race you down Downieville....Even peddaling up the 500 yards or so. I love that place...raced expert there twice.

BTW Melt Downeiville is VERY, VERY, VERY, EASY compared to what most people ride everyday. Sheesh come to southern Cal and I will have you pissing in your pants like a toddler


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

irieness said:


> Better than them thinking it's cool to drink...alcohol and guns kill...HERB does not...


I saw a guy get beaten to death with a pot plant once.......

............WEED kills............or was it the person wielding the plant?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]I saw a guy get beaten to death with a pot plant once.......
> 
> ............WEED kills............or was it the person wielding the plant?


Funny...there you go zach


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> people who smoke weed vs. people who use guns in an itranet throw down. hmmmmmm
> 
> i think me just figured something out. or maybe not.


always trying to start a fight


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Are we a nation of gun nuts or are we just nuts ?

http://www.apple.com/trailers/mgm/bowling_for_columbine/large.html

http://www.michaelmoore.com/books-films/bowlingforcolumbine/flash-01.php

Now NUTS go and watch that mouve...I highly recomended.

Can't say no more cuz I'm Argentinian...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

El Chingon said:


> Hey Prechrysler, I think you are the only one who didn't catch the sarcasm in the post about my daughter taking that picture of me. Are you really that slow? I took that with a timer. Thanks for the laugh! The whole problem with this post, is that now young dudes like BJ, and The Sherpa are going to think that smoking weed is cool, and you have to toke to throw down. They are exposed to enough of that crap at school, no need to hit them with it on this board too.


I guess I didn't catch that. It can sometimes be difficult to catch sarcasm on a forum. My position still stands regardless of whom, or in this case, what took the picture.

And, I am that slow. I got shot in the head when I was in high school, because of a marijuana deal gone bad.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

VIA said:


> w/e man.... if you wanna keep being an stupid retared hater is your business..
> peace.


Aren't you being a hater too by throwing out the "stupid retarded" tag on there? To be true to form, one who opposes "hating" cannot hate even a hater, or else...they are being hypocritical.
By the way, sweet 3rd grade name-calling...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> Not very clever are you Irie? Not a single original idea in your post. The green is getting to you.


actually you're the one that's not too clever...that's why I felt the need to reiterate for you...

the point is...you're trying to come on here and preach responsibility...when in fact your idea of responsbility may be the same or different than quite a few people on here...you think talking about the herb on here is being a bad role model...well, I think you've been a horrible role model with all your gun posts...but being that I realize we all have different points of view I didn't feel the need to try and tell you people don't all condone guns ...and I don't like you posting guns on here...so I chose not to be a hippocrit like you...until you decided to shove your morals and ideas about the herb on us...

so my point is....we don't all agree on what is right to us and what is wrong to us in this world...and unless you somehow live in this utopia where everyone thinks the same way...try to open your mind and not your mouth...we're all stuck here together...
and if you're afraid of kids seeing a cartoon about herb on the internet...I think maybe you should step it up as a parent and learn how to teach your own kids YOUR particular morals....because frankly...there's a lot worse out there than a little green plant put here by Jah, god, allah or whoever you believe in....


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I will race you down Downieville....Even peddaling up the 500 yards or so. I love that place...raced expert there twice.
> 
> BTW Melt Downeiville is VERY, VERY, VERY, EASY compared to what most people ride everyday. Sheesh come to southern Cal and I will have you pissing in your pants like a toddler


im down for whatever ... santa cruz is pissing me off lately (breaks all the time) so i might be picking up a freeride bike in the future ... im thinking something with 5" of travel all around. Ive ran downieville on it in just under an hour which is quick, but i know people with better bikes do better cause theres some **** i gotta slow down for which others can straight hammer.

Im able to ride this section though which i see a lot of people walk


----------



## LLrider (Sep 29, 2004)

Zachdank you are evil,

I never smoked before, but since i read your irresponsible post, I am going to go try weed now and am going to steal some cars and start committing violent crimes as a result  

I don't know anything about weed because I never tried it, but i'm sure that is what it would do because I seem to know soo much


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

irieness said:


> actually you're the one that's not too clever...that's why I felt the need to reiterate for you...
> 
> the point is...you're trying to come on here and preach responsibility...when in fact your idea of responsbility may be the same or different than quite a few people on here...you think talking about the herb on here is being a bad role model...well, I think you've been a horrible role model with all your gun posts...but being that I realize we all have different points of view I didn't feel the need to try and tell you people don't all condone guns ...and I don't like you posting guns on here...so I chose not to be a hippocrit like you...until you decided to shove your morals and ideas about the herb on us...
> 
> ...


Irie, i think you have great inentions, but, perhaps your a little skewed.
I think the heftiest utopian view being espoused here is your own assertion that what is right and wrong can change based on who's doing the believing.

Are you sayign that if I felt it was "right" to sock you in the mouth that would be tolerated since my "belief" should be respected? 
I don't think so.

There are some negotiables in this world, and likewise, some non-negotiables. To think otherwise would be foolish, ignorant, and definately wishful thinking.

Yes, there are things out there much worse than herb...to me, that doesn't change the inherrent darkside of the plant.

Yes, guns are mis-used often...but obviously that doesn't discount their validity or use in the proper context. That is the same logic you are using to push the smoke-pot ideology. No, it's not a gateway drug for everyone, but it sure has been for a large number of drug abusers. I don't think you'd vote to ban it all on that account.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

zachdank said:


> people who smoke weed vs. people who use guns in an itranet throw down. hmmmmmm
> 
> i think me just figured something out. or maybe not.


How about a race, blazers vs. the gun toters... Why do I have a funny feeling it would be a landslide victory for one group? 

My 421st post, lol.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Melt said:


> Im able to ride this section though which i see a lot of people walk


 
That section is incredibly tame compared to most "real" DH courses and dedicated DH trails.

Butcher is a technical XC trail. Wanting to "race" someone down Downieville to prove your DH ability is misguided, at best.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Padre said:


> Irie, i think you have great inentions, but, perhaps your a little skewed.
> I think the heftiest utopian view being espoused here is your own assertion that what is right and wrong can change based on who's doing the believing.
> 
> Are you sayign that if I felt it was "right" to sock you in the mouth that would be tolerated since my "belief" should be respected?
> ...


LOL...give me a break...the difference between you socking me in the face...(which creates without a doubt harm to another person)....el chingon owning a gun (which may or not create harm to another person or being)...and me puffin on some green (which may or maynot harm my own lungs) are totally different things...

way to take it WAY out of context....

and as far as MJ being a gateway drug...well, try alcohol as your culprit....and if someone wants to be a drug abuser they're gonna be a drug abuser...no matter which drug they took first...

....and I'm too sick today to try and explain it further....but you know you're going overboard on the devils advocate here...trying to stretch what I said further than it was intended...
I agree to disagree with you guys...but my point still being...we all have a standard of morals...and for 99.9% of people we would all agree that socking someone is wrong...can't really prove owning a gun is wrong...can't really prove MJ is wrong(excluding biased gov't reports)...but not everyone agrees on them....he's still preaching his morals and I personally think they're hippocritical...but you may not...and we'll never agree on this...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

irieness said:


> ...and we'll never agree on this...


Most likely not, but many of us will continue to argue about this until all thoughts are exhausted and the same is repeated again. Thus, never possibly permitting the potential plugging of the perpetual pandemonium that is so proliferatively prominent in paired protestation.


----------



## Morda (Jan 25, 2005)

This is great. We proved our points to each other, right? umm, dont think so. 

We spent at least 30 minutes each: reading it and typing our responses.

Some people dont like other people(even more) for their opinion in this thread. 

Mission accomplished: 
That kind of reminds me of a guy who said: "Arguing online is like running in special olympics. Even if you win - you are still a retard." 
I'm sure that all the negativety that comes out here is not needed. Lets not waist time on this anymore. 

-If you like this thread and pictures - post that you like it and its funny or w/e. 
-If you dont like it, dont waist your and everybody else's time. Nobody will listen anyway.

This is the kind of argument that should be had in person, then you can prove something to each other. Not online though.

kthxbye.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

People, this has gotten way out of hand. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and lets leave it at that...


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> Hey Prechrysler, I think you are the only one who didn't catch the sarcasm in the post about my daughter taking that picture of me. Are you really that slow? I took that with a timer. Thanks for the laugh! The whole problem with this post, is that now young dudes like BJ, and The Sherpa are going to think that smoking weed is cool, and you have to toke to throw down. They are exposed to enough of that crap at school, no need to hit them with it on this board too.


Just like young kids are going to think playing with guns are cool when they look at the pic of you pointing a gun point blank at the camera.  You're no better than the rest of us, stop preaching from your self inflated pedistal.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

irieness said:


> Better than them thinking it's cool to drink...alcohol and guns kill...HERB does not...and just cuz some rippers on here like to puff the herb...doesn't mean they'd peer pressure you into smoking...some of them smoke while they ride some don't...doesn't mean they don't think it's cool if you don't...
> 
> and if I was a mother...I'd be pissed at all your stupid gun posts...you and your pics try to give off a message to kids that "guns are cool"...well my friend....guns kill and weed doesn't...and you can say people with guns kill...yeah that's true...but if there were no people with guns, then they wouldn't kill...so take your HIPPOCRITICAL BS somewhere else...and like other people have already said...quit posting your pics of guns or keep your ignorant thoughts to yourself...


took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

This is going nowhere so.... let's have some more funn before Zedro read this and close this thread...
peace.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

Funny that the effects (on impressionable minds) of reading such an exchange between a few relatively respected members on this MTB forum hasn't been mentioned. 

Regardless of your views on any given issue, the way to dissuade your children (or guys like BJ - take your pick) from from toying with guns or drugs is not to push the issues into the corner and throw a rug over them, pretending like they don't exist - but rather, to discuss the pro and cons of such actions (or let them witness those firsthand), and hope that, with a wee bit of guidance, they will be able to arrive at their own informed conclusion. I probably wouldn't post the pics VIA did - mostly because I have never really liked smoking all that much, but I don't see why the big fuss over what he did, it was rather amusing.

And by the way - to those of you knocking VIA's grasp on the English language, I'd be willing to bet that he writes in English better than you do in Spanish - give the guy a break...


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2004)

*One thing's clear...*

El Chingon has probably never tried bud. If he had, he'd probably realize how harmless it really is. Up until I was 19 I never tried it, and would have surely sided with El Chingon, for I was one of those people who hated drugs and anyone who did them. Silly, huh? Even though I don't smoke weed, and haven't for several years, I still believe that it should be legalized and regulated (age restrictions, etc.). El Chingon: do you drink alcohol? have you ever smoked a cigarette? Aside from the legality of it, what's the difference? Have you ever seem somebody get stoned and beat up their kids/wife/friends? I haven't. But I sure-as-shitt have seen plenty of people get tanked and start fighting. About the only adverse affect I've seen from the use of marijuana is laziness - but even that varies greatly from person to person. Finally, as for marijuana being a gateway drug to things like coke, heroin, crack, etc., there has NEVER been any evidence to show that. The only drug that studies have linked to trying other drugs is huffing - and that's some sorry asss-shitt. Perhaps mtbr isn't the right place to be posting pics of your lego-hippies, but look at it for what it is: FUNNY!
Peace
-P


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Morda,

Don't be a wuss. If people have the right to express their approval for this post, then those of the opposite opinion can do the same. And whether or not people care about that opinion, is pretty obvious. How many replies has this thread inspired? Let it run it's course. Its funner than actually working. BTW, I just got back from Gooseberry! Tasty. One last ride before the rain starts up again.


----------



## Morda (Jan 25, 2005)

Alright man. No hard feelings.

Enjoy!




























this one might not be funny to you people, but even though im christian and all, it made me laugh.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Melt said:


> im down for whatever ... santa cruz is pissing me off lately (breaks all the time) so i might be picking up a freeride bike in the future ... im thinking something with 5" of travel all around. Ive ran downieville on it in just under an hour which is quick, but i know people with better bikes do better cause theres some **** i gotta slow down for which others can straight hammer.
> 
> Im able to ride this section though which i see a lot of people walk


first off you are too high up on that section....get low and bomb it....and jump the rock at the end of that section..under an hour is still a decent time

P.S. still looks like a girl riding...nice booooooobs


----------



## Morda (Jan 25, 2005)

Enjoy!




























this one might not be funny to you people, but even though im christian and all, it made me laugh.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Melt said:


> im down for whatever ... santa cruz is pissing me off lately (breaks all the time) so i might be picking up a freeride bike in the future ... im thinking something with 5" of travel all around. Ive ran downieville on it in just under an hour which is quick, but i know people with better bikes do better cause theres some **** i gotta slow down for which others can straight hammer.
> 
> Im able to ride this section though which i see a lot of people walk


Are those some nice, firm boobies I see?...feminine legs? Shiver, racing a chick wouldn't be very fair now would it?

 Sorry just pulling your leg.

To the haters in this thread, on both sides of the issue, stop being so hypocritcal.

oooouuu, I saw zackdank do some really cool stuff on the internet, hes so Cooool!!!one11! I should smoke weed like him if I wanna be that cool, right?!1!? Chingon is also really cool, if i wanna be like him i should start shooting gunz right? uuhhh goody.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Are those some nice, firm boobies I see?...feminine legs? Shiver, racing a chick wouldn't be very fair now would it?QUOTE]
> 
> some chicks are very fast


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> bob, your melt intranet bash is played out.  sound framilar? ha ha, got you.
> 
> did you email me? cause if you did, i didn't get anything.


mother effef......got me

your email changed came back no address


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> huh?  [email protected]
> 
> maybe it's to full.


maybe here is what I got

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY.

YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE.

Delivery to the following recipients has been delayed.

[email protected]


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

El Chingon and whomever else is preaching the 'young impressionable kids bs":

I am one of those impressionable young kids on the forum you seem to be so obsessed with trying to protect. I am 16. If you think because Zacky or Via advocates drug use it will make me wanna burn, you must be kidding. The pressure i get at school and from friends is what makes the difference.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> El Chingon and whomever else is preaching the 'young impressionable kids bs":
> 
> I am one of those impressionable young kids on the forum you seem to be so obsessed with trying to protect. I am 16. If you think because Zacky or Via advocates drug use it will make me wanna burn, you must be kidding. The pressure i get at school and from friends is what makes the difference.


Same scenario here.

I sure as hell dont think tokin it up a bit is going to magically allow me to drop 40 footers and pull backflips.

They can do whatever they want to do, it's their life not ours. Talk about a dead horse...


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

E30Evolution said:


> Same scenario here.
> 
> I sure as hell dont think tokin it up a bit is going to magically allow me to drop 40 footers and pull backflips.
> 
> They can do whatever they want to do, it's their life not ours. Talk about a dead horse...


Seriously... if I toke its because I want to, not because my e-Hero zacky hucked his meat while he was baked.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> Seriously... if I toke its because I want to, not because my e-Hero zacky hucked his meat while he was baked.


at least he is trying to do the right thing


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> at least he is trying to do the right thing


Smoking bowls or E-butthucking?

And when did you get so many posts. Last week I had atleast 100 more than you.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

zachdank said:


> listen up kiddies. i know you mimick my everymove, so i have decided to put down the herb and follow a more religious, clean cut, straight life. i vow to never toke again. my name is no longer zachdank. it is zachstraight. i will only huck my meat high on milk.
> jacky and danny, holla at cha boy. it's a straight ultragnarcorehellasoberNORcAlthroWdown


 

Quitter


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Giving in to peer pressure?*



zachdank said:


> listen up kiddies. i know you mimick my everymove, so i have decided to put down the herb and follow a more religious, clean cut, straight life. i vow to never toke again. my name is no longer zachdank. it is zachstraight. i will only huck my meat high on milk.
> jacky and danny, holla at cha boy. it's a straight ultragnarcorehellasoberNORcAlthroWdown


Sellout. I can not believe that you are buying that crap wholesale! (Laughing)


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

oh no. this thread has made me want to start smokin weed so bad.


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

dhracer1067 said:


> oh no. this thread has made me want to start smokin weed so bad.


Fu(k weed!! If you want a real rush, try doing a quarter gram of cocain and racing BMX, expert class! There's a figgin rush, and my heart just about blew! I've done all kinds of drugs while riding (now sober) and none of them REALLY help you or make you ride better.........

Peer pressure is a joke, you're a loser and weak minded if you think it exists. I used to try to get all kinds of people to do drugs with me and it hardly ever worked.

BTW ZEDRO- WHY ISN'T THIS THREAD SHUT DOWN YET??????


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

BTW ZEDRO- WHY ISN'T THIS THREAD SHUT DOWN YET??????[/QUOTE]

Post a pic. of a naked sweety and that will do it....Zedro hate that...    

PS.
Let me see what can I do..!!!

F U C K .... F U C K ... F U C K


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

I know someone who just died. If he never started with drugs in the first place it probally wouldn't have happened. Rest in Peace Brian. You will be missed.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

DHbiker said:


> I know someone who just died. If he never started with drugs in the first place it probally wouldn't have happened. Rest in Peace Brian. You will be missed.


Thanks for the shering man....RIP Brian and hope you had a lof of funn with the drogs...

NOW ZEDRO PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD....IS GETTING DEPRESING...

CULO , CONCHA , TETA ....


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

VIA said:


> Thanks for the shering man....RIP Brian and hope you had a lof of funn with the drogs...
> 
> NOW ZEDRO PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD....IS GETTING DEPRESING...
> 
> CULO , CONCHA , TETA ....


He actually didn't die of drugs but...you know if he hadn't started in the first place it probally wouldn't have ever happened. Rest in Peace man.
I'm surprised this thread is still around too.


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

Beau said:


> Fu(k weed!! If you want a real rush, try doing a quarter gram of cocain and racing BMX, expert class! There's a figgin rush, and my heart just about blew! I've done all kinds of drugs while riding (now sober) and none of them REALLY help you or make you ride better.........
> 
> Peer pressure is a joke, you're a loser and weak minded if you think it exists. I used to try to get all kinds of people to do drugs with me and it hardly ever worked.
> 
> BTW ZEDRO- WHY ISN'T THIS THREAD SHUT DOWN YET??????


what the hell???


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Beau said:


> Peer pressure is a joke, you're a loser and weak minded if you think it exists. I used to try to get all kinds of people to do drugs with me and it hardly ever worked.


PfffT! You must have been doing something wrong, it always worked for me. Repeat this mantra: "Savoir faire everywhere"..."Savoir faire everywhere"...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

weed makes me huck bigger......


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zachdank said:


> listen up kiddies. i know you mimick my everymove, so i have decided to put down the herb and follow a more religious, clean cut, straight life. i vow to never toke again. my name is no longer zachdank. it is zachstraight. i will only huck my meat high on milk.
> jacky and danny, holla at cha boy. it's a straight ultragnarcorehellasoberNORcAlthroWdown


the day zack stops smoking the herb is the day i stop throwing down no footed stoppies

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

The Kadvang said:


> the day zack stops smoking the herb is the day i stop throwing down no footed stoppies
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


No footed "stoppies" are pretty easy, try something tougher.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Beau said:


> No footed "stoppies" are pretty easy, try something tougher.


would you bow to the stoppie one foot can?


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

The Kadvang said:


> would you bow to the stoppie one foot can?


That's kind of cool. I pulled a no footed one handed stoppie for 40 feet, but on a downslope.....Not on the flat.

No footed manuals forever though!


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Beau said:


> That's kind of cool. I pulled a no footed one handed stoppie for 40 feet, but on a downslope.....Not on the flat.
> 
> No footed manuals forever though!


yeah i feel you on that one, but truthfully, it is the barspin stoppies that have the honeys lining up to give me their digitz


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

The Kadvang said:


> yeah i feel you on that one, but truthfully, it is the barspin stoppies that have the honeys lining up to give me their digitz


Um.......Ok....now I think you're lieing. But if you can do those, more props to ya. I wasn't kidding though.


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

zachdank said:


> don't you ever doubt the E-coreness of D. he can throw down more variations of the stoppie then anyone on the intranet. on the realz.  what up D


Hum, here we go with the stoppie/endo/nose wheelie crap again

I consider a stoppie, rolling while the rear tire is in the air and the bike is moving. Not an endo, where you just hit the brake and stop right away. Maybe what I do is a nose wheelie, cause I move when I do it. 
BTW- I hope you have long brake lines so you don't kink them.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zachdank said:


> don't you ever doubt the E-coreness of D. he can throw down more variations of the stoppie then anyone on the intranet. on the realz.  what up D


whats kikin in norcal smoka? your trip to virgin looked off the chainz, hope you didnt smoke any of that dank, because us young kids might turn to drugz

and beau, i never lie on the internet, the e is my temple


----------



## dannymonky (Feb 8, 2004)

What ever happened to free speech??????? People throw around responsibility like they have a right to. Be responsible for yourself(even if ur 15). If u dont like the content here go to disney.com. U chose to come here!!! Its the internet dammit! Anything goes!!!!! No rules, no assigning of responsibility, just crap to keep u entertained or occupied til u die. Anyway all this is just my opinion which in the end only matters to me .If u disagree w/ what i or anybody else on these boards have to say go F!CK urself and go hang out at pinkebike or anywhere ur little heart desires.


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

dannymonky said:


> What ever happened to free speech??????? People throw around responsibility like they have a right to. Be responsible for yourself(even if ur 15). If u dont like the content here go to disney.com. U chose to come here!!! Its the internet dammit! Anything goes!!!!! No rules, no assigning of responsibility, just crap to keep u entertained or occupied til u die. Anyway all this is just my opinion which in the end only matters to me .If u disagree w/ what i or anybody else on these boards have to say go F!CK urself and go hang out at pinkebike or anywhere ur little heart desires.


Hey dude you missed the bandwagon a while ago, and yes, there are rules on this board.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

won't this thread ever die

Die Mother Fuucker die


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> weed makes me huck bigger......


weed makes me smile............

.................and cough

.................and eat lots of gummi worms

.................and play with Lego people cuz they're not very interesting until I'm stoned

.................and recommend my friends, family, and people I don't know, to smoke it

.................and shoot guns

.................and advocate it for pain relief although I'm full of crap cuz I really just smoke it to get stoned and take an aspirin when I'm in pain

.................and try harder and more dangerous drugs

.................and piss off a bunch of people I don't know with my open advocasy for it

......................................................................................................................................what was I saying?


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

Beau said:


> Fu(k weed!! If you want a real rush, try doing a quarter gram of cocain and racing BMX, expert class! There's a figgin rush, and my heart just about blew! I've done all kinds of drugs while riding (now sober) and none of them REALLY help you or make you ride better.........
> 
> Peer pressure is a joke, you're a loser and weak minded if you think it exists. I used to try to get all kinds of people to do drugs with me and it hardly ever worked.
> 
> BTW ZEDRO- WHY ISN'T THIS THREAD SHUT DOWN YET??????


Thats poser BS man, I throw down on all kinds of races on a half oz of tweak daily, This week I uppered the DOZOR the about 1 oz for daily, It really gives me the kick i need to huck the huck off the STINC and the Redbull courso. ZACH DANK is my NUGgodzor, Him and Danny K have inspired by tweaker ways and im on the cerge of a 72 hour trucker string out fest. Im drcing to STINC NORCAL HUCK STYLLE non stop from ARKTOWN to buthuck my meat and ripp down with the hella bros.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

biker3 said:


> Thats poser BS man, I throw down on all kinds of races on a half oz of tweak daily, This week I uppered the DOZOR the about 1 oz for daily, It really gives me the kick i need to huck the huck off the STINC and the Redbull courso. ZACH DANK is my NUGgodzor, Him and Danny K have inspired by tweaker ways and im on the cerge of a 72 hour trucker string out fest. Im drcing to STINC NORCAL HUCK STYLLE non stop from ARKTOWN to buthuck my meat and ripp down with the hella bros.


werd werd werd, **** is so true, you know where my house is, stop by and smoke a bowl and we will roll to the STIBC


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zachdank said:


> what up jess jess? man i thought you were gonna pout forever. you were like a dog w/ it's tail between it's legs after that huckfest i threw you on the monkey. it's good to have you back. but from the responces you were given that redbull kid earlier, sounds like your a little girl w/ P.M.S. lighten up dawg, it's an intranet forum. take your meds brah. i know mommies got you on some sort of antidepressant. how's the race training goin? are you fast like the wind yet? i'll bet this chuckfest around here has got your panties all wadded up of the sicktor. you best step in and regulate son.


thank god zacky is back, my mad huckjibfests have suffered without his guidance. thanks for backing me against wee beau.

ps im going to race soon, i hope they have a class for huckers


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zachdank said:


> i got cha back anytime D. as far as huck class for a race you just have to do it like Bender. i think he hucked his meat into the parking lot off like a 40 ft drops to flats before a race, and got K.O.
> 
> all the racers gathered round before he hit it and chuckled because it was uncool for a racer to huck his meat.


my plan is to just huck from the top of the course to the bottom, to flat of course, then i will no-foot stoppie in the parking lot for bonus race style

pps is is cool for racers to wear wifebeaterz or do you hafta wear jerseys so you can rep your SPONZORS?


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

The Kadvang said:


> my plan is to just huck from the top of the course to the bottom, to flat of course, then i will no-foot stoppie in the parking lot for bonus race style
> 
> pps is is cool for racers to wear wifebeaterz or do you hafta wear jerseys so you can rep your SPONZORS?


 Do you really think that the inane banter between you and stonerboy is funny?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> Do you really think that the inane banter between you and stonerboy is funny?


hey Zach how many times...that is getting so old or I am getting old because it all looks like jibberish


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

zachdank said:


> what up jess jess? man i thought you were gonna pout forever. you were like a dog w/ it's tail between it's legs after that huckfest i threw you on the monkey. it's good to have you back. but from the responces you were given that redbull kid earlier, sounds like your a little girl w/ P.M.S. lighten up dawg, it's an intranet forum. take your meds brah. i know mommies got you on some sort of antidepressant. how's the race training goin? are you fast like the wind yet? i'll bet this chuckfest around here has got your panties all wadded up of the sicktor. you best step in and regulate son.


Regulatorzzz mount up.... Nah man Ive just been buzzzzy gettin too krunk for funk sho tey. I throw down ryhmes so fat its scary, when I pump you full of these fully loaded lines you gunna with I would have pulled a black 9. Them anti depresants dont work for this thug, the only way to cure me is to keep rippin hellza nug. Red Bull deserves to be staright 187'd in da 701 ***** son'. ZachDank hucks his meat while Jbelt throws down the fattest beats, My style be the sickest the trickest the ******* Hickest. I tweak like a trucker, Im a straight mad Hucker. These beats dont stop and my rims keep spinning the same way this ***** keeps on winnin. I keep it so real its scary while Will and Redbull ride like ***** ferries. MTBR sucks balls and thats a staright fact cuz before I got jacked I was on da same track, back up back cuz its on, J-B-E-L-T and the Danny K from da bay . These ****** throwin down dat hatorade, the same way zachDank throws down on da west coast yay.

That was the fattest freestyle of my life, gimme my props and I give u the props of the SICKEST HUCKER OF LEFT COAST. Just call my the sickest godlike freestyler of the south sho tey.

keep it real Danky snootchie bootchies.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I am soo old

good stuff


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Pete said:


> Do you really think that the inane banter between you and stonerboy is funny?


dont be hating cuz dank is helping me prepare for race season


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

zachdank said:


> now that's what i'm talkin bout! in the famous words of West Coast Hucker "werd werd"


yeah sho tey throw it up throw it up. This thread should be made a sticky for all the e-thugz and playa flys out there.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Jesse drops rhymes like the army drops bombs, damn that was off the chains

in the upcoming baycal vid, Jdubz is gonna freestyle that **** while i huck large


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

zachdank said:


> your a fycking clown, and if i ran into you i would slap the Biatch right out of you. peterpan.
> 
> your supacool text is off the chains NORCAL style brah.


 Wow, that is even more pathetic and unfunny than your usual tripe.

If you ran into me it would be at some remote gas station, where you were pumping gas in between trips out back to adjust your attitude.

Sorry deadbeat, I pump my own gas.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

biker3 said:


> yeah sho tey throw it up throw it up. This thread should be made a sticky for all the e-thugz and playa flys out there.


werd up on that steez, ill holla at my boy zedro, he knows whats up with the huck


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Pete said:


> Wow, that is even more pathetic and unfunny than your usual tripe.
> 
> If you ran into me it would be at some remote gas station, where you were pumping gas in between trips out back to adjust your attitude.
> 
> Sorry deadbeat, I pump my own gas.


that made no sense... but aite whatev floats your boat


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zachdank said:


> aren't you the same fool who got run out of the passion forum? "people are so mean to me here" your a little wanna be punk a$$ biatch. go resight some poems some where clown. you are unwanted everywhere. i believe someone threw this one up at you.


werd werd, preach it like you huck it

i think someone is taking keg stands off that haterade, dank knows who i speak of


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

zachdank said:


> aren't you the same fool who got run out of the passion forum? "people are so mean to me here" your a little wanna be punk a$$ biatch.


 ROTFLMAO!

Go grab another bowl. Maybe it will help you overcome your cluelessness, trailer park boy.

(I can't believe that stupid folks are STILL falling for that years-old joke)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Zach ease up this one time....he fu(ks with melt too. Anybody who ****ks with melt...can stay a while


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> ROTFLMAO!
> 
> Go grab another bowl. Maybe it will help you overcome your cluelessness, trailer park boy.
> 
> (I can't believe that stupid folks are STILL falling for that years-old joke)


Hey pete
lay low, bro...Zach has nothing to lose and you probably have a family


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Pete said:


> ROTFLMAO!
> 
> Go grab another bowl. Maybe it will help you overcome your cluelessness, trailer park boy.
> 
> (I can't believe that stupid folks are STILL falling for that years-old joke)


are you actually rolling on the floor laughing your ass off? if so your dependence on this forum of meat huckers and racer boys is kinda


----------



## schmoo (Jan 24, 2005)

zachdank said:


> everybody has a right to their own beliefs.


....and the right to their own spleefs. how do you spell that...oh wait, no brain cells left. 
this thread kicks ass


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

schmoo said:


> ....and the right to their own spleefs. how do you spell that...oh wait, no brain cells left.
> this kicks ass


WTF dude?


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

matt said:


> WTF dude?


Good point. She means "spleeves."


----------



## Morda (Jan 25, 2005)

The Kadvang said:


> if so your dependence on this forum of meat huckers and racer boys is kinda


Oh superior roadie G-d. Forgive us all, for being in the wrong forum. Following the wrong path in biking...


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

wtf....I'm not banned.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Awesome post to come back to too. I don't hate you anymore via.

on a related note, I took these tonight.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate

ay matey....where ye been??? arrrr


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ThoughtfulPirate said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome post to come back to too. I don't hate you anymore
> ...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> banned for the sexy chuck norris pix threads awhile back.


that sucks.....what they say to you or you just couldn't post


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> that sucks.....what they say to you or you just couldn't post


I couldn't get on, so I hadn't tried for a few months.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

you always had cool pics...maybe PM zedro and tell him you will be a good boy and that it was a mistake.....I will stand up for you too if you want.

I really liked how you were always so stoked. Even when you were doing the small stuff.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

I haven't shot anything for a long time, we finished a nice hip today though and I went riding on the golf course in the dark.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> I haven't shot anything for a long time, we finished a nice hip today though and I went riding on the golf course in the dark.


cool start posting again


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> Awesome post to come back to too. I don't hate you anymore via.
> 
> on a related note, I took these tonight.


VIA!
This is all your fault. Now helpless teenagers are smokin' pot because of you!

TPirate:

Before you get yourself banned again, you need to hook me up with your Jedi Pisgah trail knowledge.

I wanna head up there sometime soon. Where were those shuttle runs you guys were doin'?


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I am soo old


Me too......

.........and so caucasian.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

e[I said:


> o]VIA!
> This is all your fault. Now helpless teenagers are smokin' pot because of you!
> 
> TPirate:
> ...


My favorites are Bennet Gap, Perry Cove, and Avery Creek, although I keep hearing the trails in Wilsons Creek area blow them away. I just don't know the area so I have to get up there. I need to figure out how to shuttle Pilot Rock though, thats by far my favorite DH of pisgah. I know its doable off the parkway. Other fun trails to shuttle include Trace Ridge or Spencer branch, as well as Caney Bottom. I can give you detailed directions for any of these if you need them.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

Pete said:


> Sorry deadbeat, I pump my own gas.


yah... you pump it straight in the anus.


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yo Yo Yo*

You guys sound like a bunch of damn idiots speaking "ebonics".

BTW, the little Slim shady ( biker3) wanna-bee rapper sucks.

I no longer have respect for you idiots going huge, because you idiots are a bunch of damn posers, talking like morons and acting the same.

You all need to go back to school and take some English classes. You make Via look good.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Beau said:


> You guys sound like a bunch of damn idiots speaking "ebonics".
> 
> BTW, the little Slim shady ( biker3) wanna-bee rapper sucks.
> 
> ...


Straight up chugging that haterade. Boy son. I no longer have any respect for your "phat" no-footed one handed stoppies that your rep so hard on the E. Begone.

By the way, wanna-be does not have two es, idiot. I am in school, no need to go back there... I dominated english this semester, punk. Go front somewhere else.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Zonk0u said:


> yah... you pump it straight in the anus.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

Shut up stupid, go back to school.


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


Yeah, I thought it was funny too because he is 24 years old and acting like a damn teenager. Grow up loser.


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

The Kadvang said:


> By the way, wanna-be does not have two es, idiot. I am in school, no need to go back there... I dominated english this semester, punk. Go front somewhere else.


I'm in my 5th year of school you little b!tch, and graduate with a double major "SON".

You are stupid


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Beau said:


> Shut up stupid, go back to school.


Did your majesty notice that it is sunday? I'll be back on Monday, when school is actually in session, moron. BTW... I sure ain't stupid jackazz.


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

The Kadvang said:


> Did your majesty notice that it is sunday? I'll be back on Monday, when school is actually in sesion, moron. BTW... I sure ain't stupid jackazz.


I'm surprised you remember what day it is poser. What happened to the dope azz ebonics you were talkin'?

So have another smoke "Sesion", you are why smokers get a bad wrap.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Beau said:


> I'm surprised you remember what day it is poser. What happened to the dope azz ebonics you were talkin'?
> 
> So have another smoke "Sesion", you are why smokers get a bad wrap.


Don't you mean a bad 'rap', Mr. fifth year of school double major? Last time I checked 'session' had two S'es, not one. And how again do I give marijuana smokers a bad reputation?

Get a life.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Beau said:


> I'm in my 5th year of school you little b!tch, and graduate with a double major "SON".
> 
> You are stupid


Quite impressive.

Not.


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

The Kadvang said:


> Did your majesty notice that it is sunday? I'll be back on Monday, when school is actually in sesion, moron. BTW... I sure ain't stupid jackazz.


Sesion, you typed it fool.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Beau said:


> Sesion, you typed it fool.


Giggle. Didn't even notice that one.

But you still spelled rap wrong. Heh.


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

biker3 said:


> yeah sho tey throw it up throw it up. This thread should be made a sticky for all the e-thugz and playa flys out there.


Now everybody is talking like dank and kadvang and konabiker.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

ajw8899 said:


> Now everybody is talking like dank and kadvang and konabiker.


hahaha jdubz has been flowing like so since day 1


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

ajw8899 said:


> Now everybody is talking like dank and kadvang and konabiker.


'
What step off smoka son. Me and Vangy invented the TalkofTheHuck, GO back a few months when me and Thoughtful Pirate and Vangster wreaked havoc on this board. It was all us, We keep it real like Beau takes it from behind. Huckboniczzz is straight out of the south so u best recognize fool. Don't make this sho tey regulate again with Burt, Chuck and THE SWAZE... youll be sorry u hated on the e-thugs of mtbr.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

biker3 said:


> '
> What step off smoka son. Me and Vangy invented the TalkofTheHuck, GO back a few months when me and Thoughtful Pirate and Vangster wreaked havoc on this board. It was all us, We keep it real like Beau takes it from behind. Huckboniczzz is straight out of the south so u best recognize fool. Don't make this sho tey regulate again with Burt, Chuck and THE SWAZE... youll be sorry u hated on the e-thugs of mtbr.


werd, werd, preach it brutha


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

Beau said:


> I'm in my 5th year of school you little b!tch, and graduate with a double major "SON".
> 
> You are stupid


a college degree doesnt mean that you are smart... or that you had to be smart to earn it. 









Proof that even a brain dead coke-headed chimp can get a college degree.  The fact that it's taken you 5+ years is even more laughable.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> a college degree doesnt mean that you are smart... or that you had to be smart to earn it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you... i note that beau hasnt been present in this thread much, he wont be missed


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

biker3 said:


> '
> What step off smoka son. Me and Vangy invented the TalkofTheHuck, GO back a few months when me and Thoughtful Pirate and Vangster wreaked havoc on this board. It was all us, We keep it real like Beau takes it from behind. Huckboniczzz is straight out of the south so u best recognize fool. Don't make this sho tey regulate again with Burt, Chuck and THE SWAZE... youll be sorry u hated on the e-thugs of mtbr.


Actually, i think its hysterical. It takes me a minute to understand what your saying, but once i do i can see how funny it is.

I think thats what your saying


----------



## TassieRider (Nov 15, 2004)

*haha*

haha. sorry, wanted the 200th post.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

TassieRider said:


> haha. sorry, wanted the 200th post.


why?


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Mostly because this thread got dat stinky griz flava. I be smokin dem funky nugget fo life. Down with the brown frown.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh yeah and Smokey and the Bandit is perhaps the best movie on the face of the earth.


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> Mostly because this thread got dat *stanky* griz flava. I be smokin dem funky nugget fo life. Down with the brown frown.


fixed


----------

